# Nec 250-94



## ElectricCrab05 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just need some clarification on this code. Inter. System Bonding, can this code be met by installing a ground lug bolted to the outside of the load side of a meter main only? Or does this require more?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ElectricCrab05 said:


> Just need some clarification on this code. Inter. System Bonding, can this code be met by installing a ground lug bolted to the outside of the load side of a meter main only? Or does this require more?


Yes, indeed. Before manufacturers developed slick little solutions for this, I was drilling and tapping the undersides of meter pans and meter mains and bolting on a short Square D ground bar. Completely compliant. For years, T&B marketed similar slick little bolt-on products that clamped to the exterior of meters and meter mains, and they marketed them mostly to phone and cable utilities.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

bonding
termination for connecting intersystem bonding conductors
required for other systems shall be provided external
to enclosures at the service equipment or metering
equipment enclosure and at the disconnecting means for
any additional buildings or structures. *The intersystem
bonding termination shall comply with the following:*
(1) Be accessible for connection and inspection.
(2) *Consist of a set of terminals with the capacity for connection
of not less than three intersystem bonding conductors.*
(3) Not interfere with opening the enclosure for a service,
building or structure disconnecting means, or metering
equipment.
(4) At the service equipment, be securely mounted and
electrically connected to an enclosure for the service
equipment, to the meter enclosure, or to an exposed
nonflexible metallic service raceway, or be mounted at
one of these enclosures and be connected to the enclosure
or to the grounding electrode conductor with a
minimum 6 AWG copper conductor
(5) At the disconnecting means for a building or structure,
be securely mounted and electrically connected to the
metallic enclosure for the building or structure disconnecting
means, or be mounted at the disconnecting
means and be connected to the metallic enclosure or to
the grounding electrode conductor with a minimum 6
AWG copper conductor.
(6) The terminals shall be listed as grounding and bonding
equipment.
Exception: In existing buildings or structures where any of
the intersystem bonding and grounding electrode conductors
required by 770.100(B)(2), 800.100(B)(2), 810.21(F)(2),
820.100(B)(2), and 830.100(B)(2) exist, installation of the intersystem
bonding termination is not required. An accessible
means external to enclosures for connecting intersystem bonding
and grounding electrode conductors shall be permitted at
the service equipment and at the disconnecting means for any
additional buildings or structures by at least one of the following
means:
ARTICLE 250—GROUNDING AND BONDING 250.94
2011 Edition NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE 70–117
•


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ElectricCrab05 said:


> Just need some clarification on this code. Inter. System Bonding, can this code be met by installing a ground lug bolted to the outside of the load side of a meter main only? Or does this require more?


Usually it requires more. There are different companies that make these.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yes, indeed. Before manufacturers developed slick little solutions for this, I was drilling and tapping the undersides of meter pans and meter mains and bolting on a short Square D ground bar. Completely compliant. For years, T&B marketed similar slick little bolt-on products that clamped to the exterior of meters and meter mains, and they marketed them mostly to phone and cable utilities.



He said LUG.....:whistling2:


----------

